# [User des Jahres] Nominierung 2021



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2021)

Werte Forumsmitglieder,
auch in diesen Jahr gibt es wieder die Wahl zum „User des Jahres“,
fangen wir wie im jeden Jahr mit der Nominierung an.
Natürlich gibt es in diesen Jahr auch wieder etwas zu gewinnen.

In diesen Thread könnt ihr eine Liste mit bis zu 10 User einstellen,
die euch am besten gefallen haben.

Ich werde diese in diesem Beitrag zusammenzählen.

Die Nominierung endet am 23.12. 16:00 Uhr, dann werde ich einen neuen
Thread mit der Abstimmung starten.

Eure Liste darf dann so ähnlich aussehen ... ihr kennt das ja.

Viel Spaß und ich erwarte eure Nominierung!



```
Kandidaten User des Jahres 2018
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```


*Bisherigen User des Jahres*


2020PN/DP2019Blockmove2018DeltaMikeAir2017PN/DP2016PN/DP2015PN/DP2014hucki2013PN/DP2012PN/DP2011PN/DP2010Helmut_von_der_Reparatur2009Larry Laffer2008Larry Laffer2007Ralle / zotos2006Ralle





*Nr **Nominierte**Stimmen                                                                                                          _*1Blockmove+++++|+++++|+++2Brro87+3Captain Future++++4ChristophD+++++|+++++|5de vliegende Holländer+++++|+++++l+++6DeltaMikeAir+++++|+++++|+++++|++++7ducati+++++|+++++|++8escride1+9HausSPSler+10Heinileini+++++|+++++|+11hucki++12JesperMP+++++|+++++|13JSEngineering++++14Larry Laffer++++15Lipperlandstern+16MasterOhh+17maxder2te+18Markus+++19MFreiberger+++20NBerger+21oliver.tonn+++++|++22Onkel Dagobert+++++|++++23Peter Gedöns++24PN/DP+++++|+++++|+++++|++25ralle+++++|++++26rostiger Nagel+++++|+++++|++27Thomas_V2.1+++++|+++++|+28Tommi++29vollmi+++++|+++++|++++30waldy+31wollvieh+32zako++

* Bitte nicht wundern ich habe erst einmal die Liste von Letztes Jahr einkopiert,
um mir Arbeit zu ersparen. Die wird ständig korigiert, das kann also sein das User
runterfliegen oder ersetzt werden. Die "+" zählen.


----------



## Captain Future (5 Dezember 2021)

Nominierung User des Jahres 2021

01. Thomas_v2.1
02. ChristophD
03. PN/DP
04. Ralle
05. ducati
06. DeltaMikeAir
07. Onkel Dagobert
08. Larry Laffer
09. de vliegende hollander
10. vollmi


----------



## Mrtain (5 Dezember 2021)

01. Delta Mike Air
02. Blockmove
03. PN/DP
04. oliver.tonn
05. de vliegende Hollander
06. vollmi
07. ducati
08. Onkel Dagobert
09. Rostiger Nagel
10. Captain Future


----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2021)

01. Delta Mike Air
02. Blockmove
03. PN/DP
04. Onkel Dagobert
05. de vliegende Hollander
06. vollmi
07. ducati
08. Ralle
09. Rostiger Nagel
10. Captain Future


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2021)

@Blockmove 
@ChristophD
@DeltaMikeAir
@ducati
@Heinileini
@Onkel Dagobert
@PN/DP
@Ralle
@rostiger Nagel
@vollmi


----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2021)

Können wir nicht auch die Kategorie " Bester Entertainer des Jahres" wählen?
Ich wüsste da einen Kandidaten.


----------



## dingo (6 Dezember 2021)

01 rostiger Nagel
02 HausSPSler
03 vollmi
04 Heinileini
05 Blockmove
06 DeltaMikeAir
07 JesperMP
08 Tommi
09 PN/DP
10 oliver.tonn


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 Dezember 2021)

In beliebige Reihelfolge


@rostiger Nagel 
@ChristophD 
@Larry Laffer 
@DeltaMikeAir 
@Captain Future 
@PN/DP 
@JSEngineering 
@ThomasV2.1
@vollmi 
@Heinileini


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2021)

01. ChristophD
02. Ralle
03. ducati
04. DeltaMikeAir
05. Onkel Dagobert
06. Blockmove
07. JesperMP
08. vollmi
09. Thomas_v2.1
10. Markus (weil er dieses Jahr das Forum so schön gemacht hat)


----------



## ducati (7 Dezember 2021)

ChristophD
Ralle
DeltaMikeAir
Blockmove
JesperMP
Thomas_v2.1
Heinilein
de vliegende Hollander
PN/DP
MFreiberger


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Dezember 2021)

Rostiger Nagel
DeltaMikeAir
JesperMP
vollmi
Thomas_V2.1
de vliegende Hollander


----------



## PinkPanther32 (8 Dezember 2021)

01. Delta Mike Air
02. Blockmove
03. PN/DP
04. oliver.tonn
05. de vliegende Hollander
06. vollmi
07. ducati
08. Onkel Dagobert
09. Rostiger Nagel
10. Captain Future


----------



## vollmi (8 Dezember 2021)

Ducati
Ralle
DeltaMikeAir
Blockmove
Thomas_v2.1
Heinilein
de vliegende Hollander
PN/DP


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2021)

@vollmi
@PN/DP
@ChristophD
@de vliegende hollander
@ducati
@MFreiberger
@Peter Gedöns
@zako
@rostiger Nagel ( weil er mich Erbsenzähler aushält  )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> @vollmi
> @PN/DP
> @ChristophD
> @de vliegende hollander
> ...


Du Erbsenzähler, dann gib mal den Vollmi nicht zwei Stimmen 
Ändere das mal eben ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du Erbsenzähler, dann gib mal den Vollmi nicht zwei Stimmen
> Ändere das mal eben ...


Wollte nur mal deine Aufmerksamkeit prüfen 😛


----------



## vollmi (10 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du Erbsenzähler, dann gib mal den Vollmi nicht zwei Stimmen
> Ändere das mal eben ...


eh die hab ich mir verdient!  bzw schon bezahlt!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> eh die hab ich mir verdient!  bzw schon bezahlt!


Meine ich auch 

Danke noch einmal für den Tesla


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> eh die hab ich mir verdient!  bzw schon bezahlt!


Ich fechte die Nominierung an.
Mein Weltbild wackelt ...  Ein Schweizer kauft stimmen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> eh die hab ich mir verdient!  bzw schon bezahlt!


solange das Geld nicht auf meinen Konto ist und
ich nicht die Schweizer Staatsbürgerschaft bekomme,
bleibt es bei einer Stimme!


----------



## waldy (12 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Können wir nicht auch die Kategorie " Bester Entertainer des Jahres" wählen?
> Ich wüsste da einen Kandidaten.


Hallo
Das braucht wahrscheinlich keine mehr.
Tasse mit Gravur " SPS. Forum " habe ich schon bekommen.

Ich würde das auf Erste Stelle als ,PN wählen.
Und Rest mich selbst einschreiben.
Mänschlichkeit geht vor.
Wir sind Nackt in diese Welt gekommen, und Nackt gehen wieder zurück.
Denken Sie bitte dran, was haben Sie Gutes in diesem Welt bzw Leben gemacht haben.
Es zählt doch nur wer kann besser mit Programmierung umgehend.
Sondern wie können mit Leute , welche sind auf niedrigem Niveau sich befinden- umgehend bzw helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Wir sind Nackt in diese Welt gekommen, und Nackt gehen wieder zurück.


Manche haben die Welt in der Zeit verbessert, manche nicht.
Manche haben mehr dazugelernt, andere weniger.
Manchmal ist man selbst die Ursache, manchmal ... Nö.


----------



## Tommi (12 Dezember 2021)

Meine Nominierungen:

01 Heinileini
02 Rostiger Nagel
03 PN/DP
04 DeltaMikeAir
05 Blockmove
06 de vliegende hollander
07 ducati
08 vollmi
09 Jesper MP
10 Thomas_V2_1


----------



## TobiasM (15 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove
ChristophD
DeltaMikeAir
hucki
JesperMP

Larry Laffer
oliver.tonn
PN/DP
Ralle
Thomas_v2.1


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2021)

01. Rostiger Nagel
02. Blockmove
03. PN/DP
04. Onkel Dagober
05. der fliegende Holländer
06. JesperMP
07. Delta Mike Air
08. ducati
09. vollmi
10. Ralle


----------



## waldy (16 Dezember 2021)

Hallo
Von mir nur einer Mitglieder

PN/DP ( was zählt für mich das ist nicht nur Technische Wissen, sondern Menschlichkeit  auch dazu zählt).

Gruß


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Von mir nur einer Mitglieder
> 
> PN/DP ( was zählt für mich das ist nicht nur Technische Wissen, sondern Menschlichkeit  auch dazu zählt).
> ...


Und ich dann? Ich war doch auch oft ganz lieb zu dir.


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Und ich dann? Ich war doch auch oft ganz lieb zu dir.


----------



## waldy (17 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Und ich dann? Ich war doch auch oft ganz lieb zu dir.


Und du hast mich auch beim Forumstreffen umarmt ))
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (17 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und du hast mich auch beim Forumstreffen umarmt ))


Du meinst nicht zufällig das diesjährige Treffen im Runkelkrug, waldy?
Umarmt? In CoronaZeiten? Pfui!
De vliegende hollander war auch da? Bist Du sicher? Warum hast Du ihn nicht hereingebeten?
Oder war das vielleicht so eine von Deinen UFO-Sichtungen/-Umarmungen?


----------



## waldy (17 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> vliegende hollander war auch da


Seiner Schiff da habe ich auf Parkplatz leider nicht gesehen 
Ich vermute, er hatte in diese Zeit was anderes vor.

Gruß


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Dezember 2021)

War nicht da,auch nicht undercover.. 
2G halt und keine Zeit.

Jetzt hab ich noch immer kein Zeit aber wenigstens eine der beide G


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2021)

Hier meine Nomierungen

01 de vliegende hollander
02 DeltaMikeAir
03 ducati
04 Heinileini
05 Jesper MP
06 Markus
07 PN/DP
08 Rostiger Nagel
09 Thomas_V2_1
10 vollmi

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Dezember 2021)

und hier die meinen :

ChristophD
de vliegende Holländer
DeltaMikeAir
Heinileini
JSEngineering
Oliver Tonn
Thomas_V2.1
Vollmi
Zako

Grüße von Larry (und einen schönen 4. Advent)


----------



## hucki (23 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander
DeltaMikeAir
ducati
Heinileini
Jesper MP
Lipperlandstern
oliver.tonn
Onkel Dagobert
Tommi
waldy


----------



## dekuika (23 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> waldy


----------



## Heinileini (23 Dezember 2021)

Das ZusammenStreichen meiner Liste auf 10 Kandidaten war - wie jedes Jahr - ein echter Härtefall.
Kurzum, die Liste ist bei offensichtlichen TopKandidaten mehr als lückenhaft, zugunsten einiger bisher eher (zu?) sparsam Nominierter.

Besten Dank für die vielen qualifizierten Beiträge so vieler, die rege das Forum "besenftigt" haben.

Vielsten Dank auch an Markus (Dich aus der Liste der User zu streichen, ist mir allerdings relativ leicht gefallen - als User bist Du nicht sooo sehr in Erscheinung getreten) für Dein Engagement, ohne das es dieses tolle Forum wohl nicht gäbe. 

Frohe Weihnachten & einen guten Rutsch & "weiter so!" wünscht euch

Heinileini


```
1  escride1
2  hucki
3  JesperMP
4  JSEngineering
5  MFreiberger
6  oliver.tonn
7  Onkel Dagobert
8  Peter Gedöns
9  PN/DP
10 Thomas_v2.1
```


----------



## zako (23 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove
ChristophD
DeltaMikeAir
Heinileini
Larry Laffer
maxder2te
NBerger
Peter Gedöns
Ralle
rostiger Nagel


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 Dezember 2021)

So, in diesem Jahr mal auf den letzten Drücker. Reihenfolge wieder ohne Wertung:

@Markus
@Blockmove 
@Brro87 
@DeltaMikeAir 
@Heinileini 
@PN/DP 
@wollvieh 
@MasterOhh 
@JSEngineering 
@ChristophD


----------



## Lazarus™ (24 Dezember 2021)

01. Thomas_v2.1
02. ChristophD
03. PN/DP
04. Ralle
05. ducati
06. DeltaMikeAir
07. Onkel Dagobert
08. Larry Laffer
09. de vliegende hollander
10. vollmi


----------

